# [SOLVED] High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games



## LightWrath (May 12, 2009)

Recenty about 5 days ago i've started getting a very high latency/ping in my online games. Am not sure why this is but when it started happening i didin't change any settings.
When i log in to something like World of Warcraft I start off with my normal latency which is about 100 - 170ms ... Over the time of 2 or 3 minutes that increases to about 1,000 to 2,000 and World of Warcraft isn't the only game i get this in. 
Also my high latency stays constant and don't go up or down, it just stays high .. all the time!!
Another thing is that on my notebook computer, that connects to the internet via wireless as my computer connects just through a cable but they both go to the same router. my notebook doesn't seem to suffer from any laggy connection problems.

I've tried scanning my computer for any viruses but i didin't find anything. 

My connection speed should be here:


If thers anymore info you'd need to know then just say ... Thank you :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*

Have you tried connecting directly to the modem to see if it is a router issue?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*

Have you checked the cable that connects your computer to the router too see if it is damaged or pinched at all?
Have you done a virus scan lately?
Do you have many bandwidth consuming programs running like Windows Media Player, iTunes, Google Update etc?


----------



## techforthenet (May 12, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*

have you tried dnsstuff's new tool - might help http://member.dnsstuff.com/info/trace360.php


----------



## LightWrath (May 12, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*



> Have you tried connecting directly to the modem to see if it is a router issue?


Yes, i still get the same problem but doing that makes it even worse.



> Have you checked the cable that connects your computer to the router too see if it is damaged or pinched at all?
> Have you done a virus scan lately?
> Do you have many bandwidth consuming programs running like Windows Media Player, iTunes, Google Update etc?


All the cable seems to be fine ... all the way down to the wall socket.
Yes i've done a full virus scan but nothing was detected

And the only programs that i have running in the background when playing my games is my Antivirus (Avira permium security suite)



> have you tried dnsstuff's new tool - might help http://member.dnsstuff.com/info/trace360.php


Whats does this do?

Thank you for your suggestions guys but none of these has fixed the problem am affraid


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*

Make sure Avira is not blocking the game in any way, or disable it until you can figure out if it has done anything different.


----------



## LightWrath (May 12, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*



> Make sure Avira is not blocking the game in any way, or disable it until you can figure out if it has done anything different.


Ahh thank you!!! ... see i put it in gaming mode, i thought this would make sure it doesn't slow down or block some connections but i was wrong it it seems to have still blocked my online games in this mode too ... Thank you for your help and advise. this works wonderful now!:grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: High Ping/latency in most online/multiplayer games*

Awesome I am glad the problem is fixed, please go into 'thread tools' and mark the thread as solved.


----------

